# Modern American Cars from LGB



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I never did get a fleet of hoppers, tank cars or boxcars for my railroad when LGB was producing them. So of course, now that I'm building my freight car fleet, my only choice has been USA's cars or evilBay purchases of LGB's old centerflow hoppers, 50' steel boxcars and standard unibody tank cars.

HOWEVER, it now appears that Marklin has heeded our desires. The new 2011 catalog includes TWO roadnames on the tank car... baker's chocolate (club car) and a remake of the Hooker Chemical tank car. Also an NEW roadname is available for he centerflow,hopper a Baltimore & Ohio including the "Capital Dome" logo. Plus, despite the astronomical Mark(lin)-up on other products, the cars include MSRPs hat are inline with the "buy it now" option on ebay for many of those old cars.

It looks like we WILL have a supply of modern cars to mix in with the USA hoppers after all! YAY!!!!
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't forget the 53' flat. That is a nice modern "American" car from LGB.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Do they still only have one road number, hook and loop couplers, and plastic wheels?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

The new ones indeed have plastic wheels, single numbers, and hook and loop couplers. 

A few of the "old" modern cars had metal wheels, and a very few had multiple numbers but not the new ones (Ore cars had multiple numbers, so did a set of Pennsy 2-bay hoppers). 

Glad to see LGB come back but am dissapointed in the small amount/variety of stuff available. Still I will likely pick up at least one of each boxcar/hopper. 

I really want the Santa Fe "Blue Bonnet" but not at $800.00.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

OK thanks of rthe info, was hoping they might change things a bit with new ownership.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

New ownership did change things.... But to me not for the better to me!! 

Blamed on the Euro, much higher prices, (American models made in China????) less value for the $$$. Tank cars produced without the buckets, packaging that scratches the tops of the models.\Engines without lead so they are lighter ad do not pull as well but do conform to new laws. 

This may be the reason Ebay prices have been rising on older models, and these are the ones I prefer.


----------

